# Toys for oscars



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Do you guys have any toys for your oscars? If so what? Did you make it yourself? I want to make some for my oscar, and was wondering what some of you may have done.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i seen ping pong balls used

my mom likes to use those fake plastic fish that swim around by them selves

with no batteries some how


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

golf balls


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

dont golf balls sink


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> dont golf balls sink
> [snapback]1075653[/snapback]​


yes


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ping pong balls and small plastic containers work well.

i was thinkin about using one of those mini submarines in with my oscar.... but I dont think the sub would come out in one peice


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i know what plastic fish you're talknig about. the ones you wind up, and the tail goes. when i was really little, i had a killer whale one, that would spit water while swimming.haha. my FH would destroy one of those,lol


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

Oscars play with toys? wtf!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

how big should the Oscars be, before I ad any toys. I saw the other day at my LFS, a remote controlled sub that you could out inside a tank. It can go up/down/left/right. I was thinking about getting for my Caribes but I didnt want to scare my caribes to death. Besides the sub cost about $25


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> how big should the Oscars be, before I ad any toys. I saw the other day at my LFS, a remote controlled sub that you could out inside a tank. It can go up/down/left/right. I was thinking about getting for my Caribes but I didnt want to scare my caribes to death. Besides the sub cost about $25
> [snapback]1075774[/snapback]​


get it, i used my grandpas underwater camera for fishin and i put a dead minnow tied on fishing line on to the camera and my p's were attacking it.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> I was thinking about getting for my Caribes but I didnt want to scare my caribes to death. [snapback]1075774[/snapback]​


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i seen ping pong balls used
> 
> my mom likes to use those fake plastic fish that swim around by them selves
> 
> ...


The oscar doesnt try and eat it?


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

What oscar doing with golfball? Rolling it or something? Or playing golf with pleco? Does they need a golf clubs too?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol
id say ping pong Balls


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

i used pingpong balls... i made a tiny whole in the pingpong ball, fill it with water to let it sink.... cause if it floats, the ball can easily be thrown out the tank.... other reccomendable toys?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol i dono mabe a tenis ball lol


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lol i remember seeing a pic of an oscar witha ping pong ball stuck in its throat, obviously tried to swallow it, poor fishie


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

as a "toy" for my oscar i use smelt. what i do is put it buy him and have him chase it around, he goes crazzy, ill have him bit it and take it out of his mouth. and after a while ill let him eat it


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

I had a plastic nemo fish that I got free in the cornflakes. Oscar(yeah oringinal i know) would chase it round . He'd drag it to the bottom then let it go, and sometimes try to bite its tail off. Was funnt to watch. Was funnt watching nemo swim around in the current of the filter.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol thats awsome


----------

